# Several pre war bicycles at estate sale



## oldtindealer (Oct 25, 2020)

Running an estate sale in mid November with several classic bicycles. Some photos up, will post more as we pull them out of the basement, sheds and garages. More photos here.








						Packed estate antiques, bicycles, cars, victrolas,... starts on 11/13/2020
					

View information about this sale in Albany, NY. The sale starts Friday, November 13. It is being run by Complete Estate Solutions, LLC.




					www.estatesales.net
				




Thank you


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy Hunting !


----------



## John G04 (Oct 25, 2020)

I swear these bikes only pop up when i’m out of room or have enough projects going on. Damn schwinns falling out of the sky lately


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 26, 2020)

I can help with pick up and ship.


----------



## oldtindealer (Oct 26, 2020)

Pulled more bikes out of the basement today.


----------



## oldtindealer (Oct 26, 2020)

And These...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 26, 2020)

What the hell is this?


----------



## oldtindealer (Oct 27, 2020)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 1291804
> What the hell is this?



Appears to be a Whizzer minus motor. Researching it this week.


----------



## oldtindealer (Nov 2, 2020)

Some Schwinn updates.
Maroon Schwinn B81505
White B.F. Goodrich H275957
Black/ Orange Schwinn with lock fork A7067 (Anyone guess on year ?)
Blue Girls Schwinn I60468
More to come soon. 
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 4, 2020)

I like the TOC Eagle- I wish there were a way to tele-transport!


----------



## oldtindealer (Nov 9, 2020)

Updated photos just added. Prices coming next day or so. This estate is massive !!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 10, 2020)

????


----------



## oldtindealer (Nov 10, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> ????



Last photos are updated photos of some of the NOS parts.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't see any photos of parts...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 10, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Don't see any photos of parts...



Click on the link in the first post


----------



## oldtindealer (Nov 11, 2020)

More bike photos just uploaded


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 11, 2020)

Lots of neat stuff!  Too bad for me that it is in the other side of the country..


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 11, 2020)

I am supposed to be going I can pick and ship. I am going to charge $50 per bike I have room to store them until we arrange shipping or meet up somewhere.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 11, 2020)

The Emblem truss frame roadster sure looks nice; (1st post, last picture).


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2020)

I know Kirk name it to the estate sale, anyone else make it? Let’s see some photos of all the stuff.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 13, 2020)

Bikes were pretty rough and expensive. Motor wheels, super twin, girls TOC were all pre-sold
Picked up a few things...


----------



## John G04 (Nov 13, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Bikes were pretty rough and expensive. Motor wheels, super twin, girls TOC were all pre-sold
> Picked up a few things...
> View attachment 1300580
> 
> ...




The bearings were a score! Did you see how much the maroon straightbar was?


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 13, 2020)

Here is the only prices that I have so far. If there is something in this estate sale you will just have to send me what you want to spend on what and I can pick it up for you if I can get it a your price or less. If I can get it for less I will refund you the difference. I am going to get the Eagle and the Monark Super.
lady Sears Alvah - $225
men's Schwinn Phantom - $575
lady Schwinn pink - $175
That is all he has given me so far. If I hear from him I will post more.


John G04 said:


> The bearings were a score! Did you see how much the maroon straightbar was?



That bike was $550


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Jrobert33 (Nov 13, 2020)

Man... I wish I could get to upstate NYC tomorrow. Lot of good TOC bikes/parts. That Eagle has some parts I could really use like the crank, pedals and spoon brake. Also some great looking universal tires i'd be interested in.


----------



## Jrobert33 (Nov 13, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Bikes were pretty rough and expensive. Motor wheels, super twin, girls TOC were all pre-sold
> Picked up a few things...
> View attachment 1300580
> 
> Who makes this one? Seat looks great! Fork is stuffed but I bet you can bend it back. Any chance those Universal tires were available? I'd send you some money via Venmo or PayPal if you get them at a reasonable price. Too bad you missed on that Eagle!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 13, 2020)

Prices on this stuff were pretty high overall....beat phantom 575......etc.
Heard someone bought a TON of the NOS Columbia lights for 125.00 each...
fair ...but for volume? (they bought dozens supposedly at that price...lol watch the bay)
Gotta wonder what the Motorwheels brought and the super twin


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 14, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Prices on this stuff were pretty high overall....beat phantom 575......etc.
> Heard someone bought a TON of the NOS Columbia lights for 125.00 each...
> fair ...but for volume? (they bought dozens supposedly at that price...lol watch the bay)
> Gotta wonder what the Motorwheels brought and the super twin



Motor wheels sold for $3800 and
Super twin $2200
14 lights total @ $95 each another caber and I bought them.
Mark the guy running the sale was a good guy but firm on prices early in the sale


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks like someone's intel on the sale was dead wrong lol. Great deal on the lights, good for you Glenn.


----------

